

[Emacs]Org-Mode « Musings of a Software Engineering Student - drieddust
http://nflath.com/2010/03/org-mode-2/

======
zackham
If you're interested in using org-mode more extensively then this is (imo) the
holy grail of customization walkthroughs: <http://doc.norang.ca/org-mode.html>

I scheduled (with org-mode of course) going through and reviewing each section
spread out over a week or two... certainly didn't adopt everything but learned
plenty and ended up with a nicely configured org-mode setup with conventions
I've been evolving ever since.

~~~
raju
Wow! Thanks. I needed something like this. I just downloaded and skimmed "The
compact Org-mode Guide" - and found myself getting overwhelmed.

On a side note, the compact guide is a good read if you are somewhat familiar
with org-mode - they even provide links to some advanced workflows of some
users.

------
kyouens
While I'm as much a fan of productivity pr0n as the next guy, every time I
look at an org.mode customization walkthrough or something similar I'm
reminded of this classic blog post by Merlin Mann:
[http://www.43folders.com/2005/05/18/because-buying-new-
runni...](http://www.43folders.com/2005/05/18/because-buying-new-running-
shoes-is-more-fun-than-actually-running)

